# Intro to NAVHDA and vizslas



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Upon TexasRed's recommendation and the encouragement of others on the forum I looked up my local NAVDHA chapter and went out to a pre-test training clinic this morning to finally meet some vizslas in person and see what the hunt testing world is about. I am a complete novice in all things bird dog related, but the group was so gracious and generous with their time and knowledge. I started out walking with a guy and his griffon who were getting feedback for the natural ability test. Later I observed some Vs who were working on being steady to flush w/ planted birds and launchers. There were even a couple WH vizslas. It was totally worth braving heavy fog and Houston traffic. I think I'm ready to contact a breeder, but I might have to rethink my current timeline. A year is way too long to wait! 
Thanks again for your help forum! I'm hooked.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so glad you went and got to see first hand what is hard for me to put into words. I wanted to go out there but had already scheduled a trip to Port O'Conner.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That would have been great to meet you in person. I'm planning on heading back to Simonton to watch the tests in March.


----------

